# 3-piece wheel sandwich mounting



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I have a set of AutoArts... The wheel bolts have a countersunk/recessed area, unlike a RS/RM or other 3-piece wheel... Can I still sandwich mount these? Obviously, as you can see in the picture they are face mounted.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

It is not recommended unless the face is machined to be sandwich mounted but peopke have done it with other wheels.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

So not recommended for what reasons? Metal stress? Sealing problems?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Any more on this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The stresses and the are between the lips is not machined to accept the wheel face


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

OK, now that's an answer that I'm looking for. Very definitive. Then I shall keep them that way.


----------

